# id please



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

can someone please let me know thanx


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

You are most likely going to need a picture of the fish from the side. It is very difficult to ID a fish from that photo.

Sorry,

I did not see the second photo at first. Looks like a tern to me.


----------



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

i will take another


----------



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

heres a couple side shots


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

looks like a Pygocentrus nattereri...


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

P. nattereri/ternetzi


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i didnt know terns had red anal fins. Definatly a pygo tho


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Yup they sure do, heres one of my terns. You can clearly see the red on his anal fin and the yellow on him as well


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nice photo blaze...


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I think this id is complete


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

damn that little f-cker is fat!

Lookin good

def a tern


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

looks like a nat. but i would say tern, deff. not a spilo


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Indeed a nice Pygo natt (Tern)


----------



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

thanx guys, i bought this fish less then 1 inch big, i was told it was a tern but i know how hard it is to id a fish so small so i jus wanted to make sure i got what i paid for


----------

